# 3 phase and single phase receptacles



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

OK, something came up at work, where we could use 3 phase for 1 kiln, and single phase 240V for another kiln.

Service is delta, 120/240v high leg on B

Would it be legal to install a 3phase 40A breaker, and then install a 3phase 40A receptacle, then off that, take phase A and C and install a single phase 40A receptacle next to it?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OK, something came up at work, where we could use 3 phase for 1 kiln, and single phase 240V for another kiln.
> 
> Service is delta, 120/240v high leg on B
> 
> Would it be legal to install a 3phase 40A breaker, and then install a 3phase 40A receptacle, then off that, take phase A and C and install a single phase 40A receptacle next to it?


Will both kilns running overload the circuit? Why not install a two pole breaker for the other kiln?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OK, something came up at work, where we could use 3 phase for 1 kiln, and single phase 240V for another kiln.
> 
> Service is delta, 120/240v high leg on B
> 
> Would it be legal to install a 3phase 40A breaker, and then install a 3phase 40A receptacle, then off that, take phase A and C and install a single phase 40A receptacle next to it?


Sure, no different than installing ten 20 amp duplexes on a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Sure, no different than installing ten 20 amp duplexes on a 20 amp circuit.


I was mostly unsure if you could take just 2 legs of a 3phase circuit to a single phase receptacle. But, now that I think about it somewhat differently, its nothing more than a handle tied multi wire branch circuit. Of course its ok.

Oh, and to answer overloading circuit: this particular customer never runs both kilns at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Why A and C? If it doesn't involve the neutral I'd use B and one of the others.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

micromind said:


> Why A and C? If it doesn't involve the neutral I'd use B and one of the others.


I will use it also but the gotcha is watch the kicker can rating sometime it can bit ya if not watching the rating. ( ditto with the conductor at the main breaker / fuse location ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------

